

DailyBooth's (YC W09) iPhone app: Picturing the Future of Status Updates - j0ncc
http://www.fastcompany.com/1709232/why-your-next-status-update-is-likely-to-be-a-photo-of-yourself

======
brlewis
The "Photo Ghosting" feature wouldn't be a priority for most photo sites. It
illustrates how diverse the needs are among people who share photos for
different purposes. This bears repeating: asking if there's room for another
photo-sharing site is as silly as asking if there's room for another word-
sharing site.

